# PCI x16 Risercard > 2 mal x1



## Sinister213 (27. April 2012)

Guten Tag

Ich bin grad dabei einen Schaltplan für eine PCI Express Risercard zu entwerfen.
Ein PCIe x16 Anschluss dient als Stecker. Dieser soll auf zwei PCIe x1 Anschlüsse aufgeteilt werden.
Sorgen macht mir dabei das ich ja nur eine eingehende Taktfrequenz habe. 
Kann ich diese einfach auf beide splitten oder ergeben sich dadurch Problem?
Wenn es Probleme gibt was ergeben sich dann für Möglichkeiten diese zu beheben?
Vielen Dank schon mal für die Hilfe.

Grüße

Sin


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. April 2012)

Ich kenn die PCIe Specs nicht (die kosten schließlich  ), aber afaik verwenden alle PCIe Karten das gleiche Taktsignal. Im Worst Case müsste man es verstärken, aber glaube ich ehrlich gesagt nicht (wäre aufwendiger, für jeden Slot zu verstärken, als einfach gleich genug Saft für die überschaubare Zahl an Slots zu geben). Kritisch könnte eher die Verwaltung als solche werden, denn ein (CPU-)PCIe-Controller kann deutlich weniger Geräte verwalten, als er Lanes hat und ich weiß auch nicht, wie flexibel er hinsichtlich deren Verteilung auf die Lanes ist.


----------



## Sinister213 (2. Mai 2012)

Ok vielen Dank schonmal dafür, werde mich dann mal noch weiter reinarbeiten


----------

